# euro tail lights for 91-94 sentra



## gtr_b13 (Mar 27, 2003)

mane does any one know where you can buy euor clear tail lights for my 94 sentra?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

nice spelling....

Please.. first do a search, it has been covered many many times.

Nis-Knacks used to make them and they are no longer available anywhere.

Here is what they look like, if you would be interested in them, I may sell mine fairly soon. Name a price and we will talk from there.
PM me or E-mail me or catch me online


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2003)

the altezza style ones are also out there...i saw them not too long ago...
bonnie


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

you are lying, no one makes altezza's for B13 Sentra's.
No way, no how.


----------



## SeenSense (Jun 16, 2002)

Actually they do make Altezzas for B13's in Mexico. I am sure if someone really wanted them they could get them. They are ugly though.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

you talking about Tsuru tails?
but they really make em.... ewww


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

uh-oh....I feel the wrath of Samo descending soon.....


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

samo samo unleash your wrath


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

wrath? lol


----------



## B13speed (Mar 26, 2003)

Someone on this forum can actually get them from Mexico. They started a thread about them a while back


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> wrath? lol


Yes, 'wrath', look it up and study harder for the SATs  

Definition: violent, resentful anger, rage, fury; (or in Samo's case) divine retribution for sin


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

lol.. if you dont know Samo...
he absolutly HATES Altezza's and the word "Euro" to descibe altezza's


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

So, what is so "Euro" about them?

answer me that......

I don't think any OEM tail/brake lights that are sold on any European cars look like clears/altezzas other than on the Toyota Altezza.

Oh yea, do a SEARCH!


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

sorry to bust in but YES there are altezza style lights for the b13 im not happy about it.

no these are not the tsuru lights. someone posted on the sr20 forum like a month ago with the web site. it is in mexico and the pair cost $100 if the person that did the curency exchange did it right.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Fuck.  Here it comes.

They're NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT EURO, DAMMIT!

I don't care what APC says, nothing, NOTHING about them is Euro in any way, shape, or form.

Grr.

Now, _Altezza-style_ taillights are made for the B13, which is sad, but hey, what'cha gonna do? They're extremely low quality (they look like they were made in someone's basement) and look horrific. Plus, the whole Altezza thing is so used and abused that anymore it's a rarity to see red taillights on a car...

GTR_B13, I hope we didn't all scare you off. I just _hate_ Altezza taillights, and so do most of the members here. If you'd like some ideas of real clean, tasteful stuff you can do to your tails, try spraying them with Testor's Transparent Candy Apple Red or Krylon Stained Glass Red paint, and then a few coats of clear. Looks awesome.


----------



## Wagon Wagon (Sep 20, 2002)

So does anyone have a link to these? I'm not even considering buying them... I'm just curious to see them.

And yes, I've searched both this site AND the sr20 forum and came up with nothing.


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

samo said:


> *Fuck. Here it comes.
> 
> They're NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT NOT EURO, DAMMIT!
> 
> ...


 yes jus stick to all red tails looks nice and clean. i get alot of compliments from it


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

i went looking too but could not find the page.

the lights are only the outer tail lights not trunk mounted. they have that really brite reflexive silver around three round lights of typical altezza style. not very imaginative easy to picture.


----------



## Sentra Styling (Apr 30, 2002)

I hate to do it but here they are.
http://www.mercadolibre.com.mx/esmas/ml/org_prod.p_main?it_s=MLM&it_n=4239048

YUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!

There's three pics on there for you to see....


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

Sentra Styling said:


> *I hate to do it but here they are.
> http://www.mercadolibre.com.mx/esmas/ml/org_prod.p_main?it_s=MLM&it_n=4239048
> 
> YUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Dirty! I'll have to agree the Altezza style looks horrible! Many nissans come from the factory with that style tail light. The new Altima's for example.... looks pity!

Anyhow... If you want them... that's cool too.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

good god those are horrific.

Mexico if you bring those to the U.S. there will be an massive strike and proposal of war.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Just say no to altezzas...


----------



## 94xe-r (Oct 10, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *you talking about Tsuru tails?
> but they really make em.... ewww *


wtf is that spose to mean? i have the tsuru fornts AND rears, and it looks a hell of alot better than the originals, the fronts "update" the car but still keep that classic appeal, and the rear take out that rainbowbrite taillite combo!!! just red/clear. ewwwwwwwww??? u out cho' daaamn mine bruh! 

J


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

94xe-r said:


> *wtf is that spose to mean? i have the tsuru fornts AND rears, and it looks a hell of alot better than the originals, the fronts "update" the car but still keep that classic appeal, and the rear take out that rainbowbrite taillite combo!!! just red/clear. ewwwwwwwww??? u out cho' daaamn mine bruh!
> 
> J *



i think he was asking if they where the tsuru tail lights' and then. meant if they did make them "ALTEZZA"s.. "ewwwwww"

but iono' hahah

they need to still make the clears' because i needa pair of those sukka's


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

$1000.00 what is that in US Currency???

Also will they fit right and have the proper hook ups?

I want them I don't care if there ugly.
I'll be the only one in Canada with them.


----------



## Sentra Styling (Apr 30, 2002)

SentraBoy said:


> *$1000.00 what is that in US Currency???
> 
> Also will they fit right and have the proper hook ups?
> 
> ...


 Well if you check out this thread on the SR20 forums there's someone in Mexico you could talk to and have him get them for ya...But that price isn't US currency....

http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=44117&highlight=altezzas


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by PrOxLaMuS© 
you talking about Tsuru tails?
but they really make em.... ewww 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
wtf is that spose to mean? i have the tsuru fornts AND rears, and it looks a hell of alot better than the originals, the fronts "update" the car but still keep that classic appeal, and the rear take out that rainbowbrite taillite combo!!! just red/clear. ewwwwwwwww??? u out cho' daaamn mine bruh! 

J
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Um yeh, I was talking about the altezza tail-lights, I should of added an question mark. I meant "but they really make them (altezza's) ????? .... eewww"

I love Tsuru's J, the headlights and grill give the front such a clean apperance and brighter look, while the tail-lights look great especially with clear inner trunk lights. Gotta find a pic for that.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

> $1000.00 what is that in US Currency???


That can't be right, probably in Pesos. Currently the conversion is easy (went to Mexico a couple of months ago). Move the decimal over one to the left, so 1000.00 Pesos would be $100.00.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

$95.40 U.S. currency


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

gtr_b13 said:


> *mane does any one know where you can buy euor clear tail lights for my 94 sentra? *


Why should I buy Euro tails for YOUR 94 Sentra???  Note to self: Don't post before reading rest of thread!


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

what the hell are you talking about...
they do not manufacture EUROPEAN tail-lights for Japanese Mexican and USDM cars!

Clear tail-lights like I have, go much much cheaper than that. I told you i am selling my clear tails... PM me with an offer. and it's not no $700 per tail.

If you spend $700 on Clear tails.. then just do a conversion, Skyline taillight conversion.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i think he meant these for the b13 altezza










they are on a b12 but made for a b13


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

Holy-Rice-Mobile BatMan!


----------



## gtr_b13 (Mar 27, 2003)

nah mane yall didnt scare me off. i jus wanted something different then the fukn' dumb ass looking stocktail lights that ig got on my carya know. ill make my own if i have to i got connections.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, if you think the tail of your B13 looks bad, Altezzas aren't going to improve the situation...

Here's what the back of my old car looked like:









$5 for a can of Krylon Stained Glass Red and $3 for a can of clear. Clean them really well with WD40, scuff them up a bit with a Brillo pad, tape the car off, and spray with a few coats of red. Three or four coats of clear over that, and you're good to go.


----------

